# 4th of July



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2019)

Everyone have a happy safe 4th.. to all.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2019)

Same to you and yours Mike, and to all WB'ers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2019)

Happy Independence from the crazy red coats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 3, 2019)

Happy 4th to the WB community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 3, 2019)

Same to you and yours Mike, and to all WB'ers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day! Be safe with fireworks! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 4, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Happy Independence Day! Be safe with fireworks! Chuck


Every couple years my family has our reunion in North Dakota,we take up a huge collection and buy about 2hrs worth of fireworks,we’ve had a couple of,what turned out to be,funny “incidents”. My ex brother in law knocked over a mortar and got drilled in the back when it launched,pretty good bruise and a burnt t-shirt,and my cousins husband put one mortar shell in upside down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence Day to all! We're headed down to DC for the big show tonight so hope the weather holds off. Sounds like the fireworks will be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 4, 2019)

Well, I was all set to grill out today. I got the grill cleaned up, dumped the grease traps, thawed some nice T-Bone steaks & some chicken.
Marinated the chicken overnight, seasoned the steaks & got them ready for the grill.
Went to fire up the grill, no propane. 3 empty spare tanks to boot.
So, in the oven it all goes tonite, and I'll have to go get some propane next week.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hope everyone had a happy one!

Here... The wife got the steaks and taters done, tossed a few ears of corn on the grill along with a few garlic bread sticks wrapped in foil, got the corn about half done and ran out of gas. After last night's storm here they were a little concerned about going to Wild Adventures for the Fireworks Show, so they decided they'd just go to town instead. About sundown, everything north of Orlando from Jacksonville Beach to out the other side of Tallahassee was covered with rain from the looks of the radar, and here we were back into the serious rain situation again. Been terribly dry, so I'm not complaining at all! Close to 5" the last two nights, and it's still falling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2019)

I grilled some hot dogs, quick and easy. We have some Hawaiian neighbors that spend thousands every year and put on one heck of a fireworks show, sat out and watched that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 5, 2019)

Smoked some ribs, grilled hamburgers and corn. Pigged out and watched the president give a great speech. Then popped about $200 dollars worth of fireworks. Great evening with the family minus my granddaughter who is in Guatemala on a missions trip

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 5, 2019)

Decided to stay put last night vs driving into towards town of Blairsville for big local display. From our 2400’ elevation, and mostly facing towards Blue Ridge, we saw over a dozen different fireworks displays, at least one looked like a professional setup, starting about 9:15 and ongoing till about 10:15 or so. Most were at least 5-10 miles away. The really loud ones were on other side of our ridge and obscured by trees. Then one of my neighbors put on a nice show that spanned a good 30-40 minutes with some pretty nice variety of displays. Couldn’t have asked for better view than from out deck.
Just glad to be waking up and not seeing or smelling any fires. Fires and wooded mountains not a good combination!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 5, 2019)

Had a wonderful (but hot) time in DC. Found a spot along the side of the reflecting pool and met dozens of great people from all over the East Coast. Wonderful atmosphere of patriotism and everyone was in good spirits. Security was heavy, of course. The big screens and sound was very good so we heard and saw all of the speech. Fireworks were amazing. Flyovers gave us chills. Got home to our daughter's house in Alexandria, VA, at 1:00am. Dead tired so will rest today. Coffee is keeping me going this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 5, 2019)

Other thoughts. DC local businesses and the city made millions on this event with all the sales of food, drinks, hotel rooms, transportation, etc. Naysayers claim it cost the government too much for this event. That's just stupid. They made big money on it, believe me. I believe they should do something like this every year. So much good will demonstrated and honor was paid to who deserved it the most, our military. Thousands of uniformed service men and women were in the crowd and everyone wanted to personally thank them and shake their hands. That is the way it should be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Other thoughts. DC local businesses and the city made millions on this event with all the sales of food, drinks, hotel rooms, transportation, etc. Naysayers claim it cost the government too much for this event. That's just stupid. They made big money on it, believe me. I believe they should do something like this every year. So much good will demonstrated and honor was paid to who deserved it the most, our military. Thousands of uniformed service men and women were in the crowd and everyone wanted to personally thank them and shake their hands. That is the way it should be.


 all the noise about cost is just a continuation of dirty politics.

I agree- no one whined about cost in 2016

Contractor: Garden State Fireworks
Contract Number: INP16PC00171
2016 Cost – $238,868.29
2017 Cost – $264,618.29 (10.8% increase compared to 2016)
2018 Cost – $270,295.97 (2.1% increase compared to 2017)
2019 Cost – $320,549.00 (18.5% increase compared to 2018)

Had the celebration for quite awhile now- over a couple hundred yrs. Thousands of cities across our great nation spent 10's of millions of dollars to put on shows. Have a few naysayers whining about it and shoes- oh well what is new. Proud of fact I am an American and should be, country has been good for me. hell only country in world that the poor are fat. But unfortunately I missed another show- went to sleep at 9 - I hate fireworks, in the west it just means some idiot is going to start a fire......

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 6, 2019)

The local news is reporting at least 5 houses have burned down around this area because of improperly discarded
fireworks. They are warning people (after the fact) to soak used fireworks in a bucket of water until you know they won't reignite.
They are nothing to casually throw away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Smoked some ribs, grilled hamburgers and corn. Pigged out and watched the president give a great speech. Then popped about $200 dollars worth of fireworks. Great evening with the family minus my granddaughter who is in Guatemala on a missions trip


God Bless the grand daughter. Will have an extra prayer for her. 

The rocket's red glare, the bombs bursting in air, gave proof through the night that our Flag was still there. 
Happy Treason Day to all Patriots

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Smoked some ribs, grilled hamburgers and corn. Pigged out and watched the president give a great speech. Then popped about $200 dollars worth of fireworks. Great evening with the family minus my granddaughter who is in Guatemala on a missions trip


Barry, is your granddaughter on a well-drilling mission to Guatemala? My daughter has been down three times with well drillers working in remote villages. 
I know a lot of church groups in Texas go down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 6, 2019)

SubVet10 said:


> God Bless the grand daughter. Will have an extra prayer for her.


Thanks Brandon!!



FranklinWorkshops said:


> Barry, is your granddaughter on a well-drilling mission to Guatemala? My daughter has been down three times with well drillers working in remote villages.
> I know a lot of church groups in Texas go down.


No sir not on that one but did go with our church's mission group. They were somewhere pretty close to the coast of the Caribbean and Belize. They were helping feed the homeless and working with a Children's Rescue group. We picked her up this evening at the airport and "Hey have you ever heard a 15 yo teenage girl speed talk"!!! She's been non stop and ready to go on another Missionary Trip

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 7, 2019)

That's wonderful. Every time my daughter returns from a trip there, she's on fire with compassion for others. When our children see what the rest of the world endures and the way they have to survive but still with a smile on their faces, it changes their views of our way of life and the benefits we have. I wish all our children could have that experience. Our daughter is going again next January and the drilling team she works with just got a new rig. It was donated by a man who had gone on a previous drilling team. It is shown below and it can drill to 300 ft versus the old one that could only go to 100 ft.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## CWS (Jul 7, 2019)

Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 11, 2019)

Just received these photos of the new drilling rig in action at a remote village in Guatemala. Jaime (in the yellow hardhat) is the driller and owns the rig. Another photo shows the "houses" in the village. Jaime has become a great friend of my daughter and he is the one she always works with on new wells.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 11, 2019)

Larry, that is so cool. One of my employees was working in an organization to bring "fresh, clean" water to a part of Africa and raising money through her church.

The other connection is one of my motorcycle groups heavily supports a group that provides transportation to ministers so they can travel from village to village and reach more folks. Often it is a small dirt bike, but the group has provided bicycles, boats, horses....whatever gets them between locations.

Great for both gals to be involved.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow, that little girls smile! That's what its all about

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 11, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wow, that little girls smile! That's what its all about



My friend who sent these photos say it's the first time she had ever touched water that cold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 11, 2019)

That is so awesome! But also sad. We take advantage of so many things in our lives that others in this world don't have!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is so awesome! But also sad. We take advantage of so many things in our lives that others in this world don't have!


We take for granted is the way i would put it. So much of the money we send to 3rd world countries lines very few pockets....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 11, 2019)

That's what I meant to say Mike. Thanks for correcting me. You say it better anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's what I meant to say Mike. Thanks for correcting me. You say it better anyway!


2 billion people make $2 a day the next 2 billion make $10 a day then there are the rest. All this talk about the rich. We all are rich....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 11, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> All this talk about the rich. We all are rich....



Well said!


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 11, 2019)

Just travel around my part of the world as well a bit to appreciate. There are still plenty of people that don't have much of anything. And at least here in Thailand, they don't go around Asking for anything either. They make the best they can and families still take care of each other. Kids take care of parents and grandparents both monetarily as well as other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Just travel around my part of the world as well a bit to appreciate. There are still plenty of people that don't have much of anything. And at least here in Thailand, they don't go around Asking for anything either. They make the best they can and families still take care of each other. Kids take care of parents and grandparents both monetarily as well as other.


Grandparents were dirt poor. They ate well and were warm. worked hard- never complained and were happy. No people just want more stuff- but it does not make them happy. They look outside for happiness but you and only you can make yourself happy- nobody else or more stuff wont.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

